# Sunday between Beach Access #4 - 5



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Took a chance on the weather Sunday, and left Spring at 5AM. Didn't rain on me until I got within a mile of Beach Access #4, but thankfully it didn't last long. Got a bait rod ready and quickly got into some Ladyfish for cut bait. The usual suspects were in the first two guts - whiting, croaker, hardhead - but also got into a few other fish I don't normally see. I've seen many other folks report on Bluefish, but it was my first; also caught what I think is a little Blue Runner. Lastly, a Needle Nose ran afoul of my line and had to be cut free. Lots of fingerling mullet were moving down the beach but I did not see signs of predation. Even the birds were sitting on the sand, content to watch the world go by. Quite a number of my store-bought leaders broke at certain parts, which at least means I'll have space in the tackle crate for some home made ones. With two Penn long rods in the shop to replace guides I took a Shakespeare 12' rod I bought at a pawn shop for $7. Gotta say I was impressed with its ability to sling bait. But the only takers I had were a small Bluefish and bigger hardhead. Left the sand around 4PM and got home in time to catch a nap before the Sunday Night Football game.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice report. It always amazes me what can be caught in the surf. I think that's the smallest jack I've ever seen, do they make good shark/bull red bait?


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

We came back with pup drum , keepers sat. Looked like same weather. Packed it up hit my old duck hole for crab and picked up a decent amount of legal keepers for a meal. Fried drum fries and boiled crab. That some good shark bait there, run him out that size and wait for clicker

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats the smallest Jack fish Ive everseen. This time of year the surf gets a variety 
of fish. Those Pompano are good eating! LOL.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Sancroix said:


> Took a chance on the weather Sunday, and left Spring at 5AM. Didn't rain on me until I got within a mile of Beach Access #4, but thankfully it didn't last long. Got a bait rod ready and quickly got into some Ladyfish for cut bait. The usual suspects were in the first two guts - whiting, croaker, hardhead - but also got into a few other fish I don't normally see. I've seen many other folks report on Bluefish, but it was my first; also caught what I think is a little Blue Runner. Lastly, a Needle Nose ran afoul of my line and had to be cut free. Lots of fingerling mullet were moving down the beach but I did not see signs of predation. Even the birds were sitting on the sand, content to watch the world go by. Quite a number of my store-bought leaders broke at certain parts, which at least means I'll have space in the tackle crate for some home made ones. With two Penn long rods in the shop to replace guides I took a Shakespeare 12' rod I bought at a pawn shop for $7. Gotta say I was impressed with its ability to sling bait. But the only takers I had were a small Bluefish and bigger hardhead. Left the sand around 4PM and got home in time to catch a nap before the Sunday Night Football game.


You know, that sounds like pretty much the perfect day. Early mornin' on the beach catching a few, an afternoon nap, and a football game, (I'm sure there was a good meal in there somewhere). Life just doesn't get any better than that! Congrats to you!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> You know, that sounds like pretty much the perfect day. Early mornin' on the beach catching a few, an afternoon nap, and a football game, (I'm sure there was a good meal in there somewhere). Life just doesn't get any better than that! Congrats to you!
> www.solarscreenguys.com


Agreed!


----------



## tmiser01 (Oct 5, 2016)

I always have my best luck between access 4 and 5. luck being the key word. Disappointing to here that's all that took the bait. But that's the beauty of surf fishing, even if you don;t catch anything its still an awesome time just being there.


----------

